# Salamander for beginner



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope this is the right section. I would like to find out what is the best type of salamander for a beginner. I have become quite interested in salamanders. I have seen the tiger salamanders and handled them, and I quite like them

What is the best salamander for a beginner?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> I hope this is the right section. I would like to find out what is the best type of salamander for a beginner. I have become quite interested in salamanders. I have seen the tiger salamanders and handled them, and I quite like them
> 
> What is the best salamander for a beginner?
> 
> Thanks for any replies



Most salamander's can be suiteble for beginners, providing that you research into which species you want.
The most commanly kept are:
Tiger, marbled, spotted, fire, and axolotl.


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

As above really. You probably won't be able to venture outside of Fire salamanders, Tiger salamanders, Spotted salamanders, Marbled salamanders and Axolotls simply due to availability, but most small-medium terrestrial salamanders are easy enough to care for (as long as you can keep them nice and cool, 20C is the max I think?) if you can find them. www.dartfrog.co.uk has some pretty unusual species in sometimes, I saw some adorable little guys called Red backed salamanders there a while ago, really small and really easy to keep, but have not seen them available in the UK since.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tigers or Fires easily, but fires can give off a toxin when threatened, and tigers are hard to find these days. 
Dartfrog always gets in fire salamanders later on in the year. I think fires are usually available everywhere in march? I don't know about tigers, but they pop up a lot in the amphibian classifieds on here. 
Axolotls are great, but aquatic, depends what you were looking for.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

You would have to seriously threaten a fire to get it to produce its toxins


----------

